# Panama City Beach 2bd/2ba Easter week



## MissTins (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a 2bd/2ba beachfront condo at Landmark Holiday Beach Resort over Easter week. 4/4-4/11 $700


----------



## MissTins (Feb 19, 2015)

Located on quiet west end of Panama City Beach near Pier Park.


----------



## thompson4654 (Feb 24, 2015)

Send you PM


----------



## MissTins (Feb 24, 2015)

Replied - still available


----------



## MissTins (Feb 25, 2015)

This has been rented.


----------

